# FreeBSD 8.1 on MacBook 5,2



## starbase527 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I've been trying to dual-boot FreeBSD 8.1 with Mac OS X on my MacBook (5,1), but am having trouble trying to get the live cd to boot.

I reach the FreeBSD Boot Loader Screen with the options for boot, boot without ACPI etc.

However, I cannot select an option. I have tried with both the built in keyboard and a USB keyboard, but I do not think that that is the problem...

Previously I have tried dual booting Ubuntu, but had problems with the live CD also. During the boot process, the boot seemed to freeze, and the CD stopped spinning. I think it might be a similiar problem here. Soon after arriving at this screen, the CD stops spinning.

Thanks for any advice!

BTW. I'm using the amd64 disc1 iso image


----------



## starbase527 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Update*

I'm still interested in trying to get this to work

Does anyone know what might be wrong?


----------



## starbase527 (Mar 12, 2011)

*More Boot Info*

Some more information about the boot:

When booting, Mac's EFI allows me to choose to boot from the CD. The screen goes black, then the following appears:


```
CD Loader 1.2
Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER ... Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX Loader

BTX Loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.0.2
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS 639kB/1047552kB available memory

Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x8d5503 data=0x129bf8+039f8 syms=[0x8 + 0xddbf8 + 0x8 + 0xca37e]
```

It then continues to the FreeBSD Boot Loader Screen, and freezes


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2 is out. Have you tried that?


----------



## starbase527 (Mar 12, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.2 is out. Have you tried that?



No, I'll try that now.

I've just tried the i386 version of 8.1.


----------



## starbase527 (Mar 12, 2011)

*5,2, not 5,1*

Sorry, I've just realised that I've mistyped the model version of my MacBook

It's a 5,2 not a 5,1


----------



## starbase527 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Error on FreeBSD 8.2*

I have now tried the i386 version of FreeBSD 8.2 as well

It seems to have a similar problem:

Having tried both the amd64 and the i386 versions of FreeBSD 8.1, I've tried using the i386 version of FreeBSD 8.2.

It acts exactly the same as previous attempts, except that instead of freezing at the FreeBSD Boot Loader Screen (linked above), it prints some information to the screen as follows (below the boot loader screen, as it doesn't clear it first):


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of the FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE#0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011
	root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu.au:/usr/obj/usr/src/GENERIC i386
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(â„¢)2 Duo CPU	P7350 @ 2.00GHz (1990.43-MHz 686-class CPU)

	Origin = "GenuineIntel" Id = 0x1067a Family = 6 Model = 17 Stepping = 10
	Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,â„¢,PBE>
	Features2=0x408e3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,XSAVE>
	AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
	AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
	TSC: P-state invariant
real memory = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 1789763584 (1706 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <APPLE Apple00>
AP #1 (PHY# 1) failed!
panic y/n? [y]
```

Then it freezes, I cannot even enter y/n.

Again, thanks for any help.


----------



## tingo (Mar 19, 2011)

Have you tried the other entries on the boot-menu (safeboot for example)? Does any of them help?


----------



## starbase527 (Mar 19, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> Have you tried the other entries on the boot-menu (safeboot for example)? Does any of them help?



It doesn't let me choose any options on the boot menu, as it freezes as soon as it appears and doesn't let me choose an option.


----------



## tingo (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, can you break into the first level boot loader then? Before the kernel boots? Does your keyboard work there?


----------



## starbase527 (Mar 26, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> Well, can you break into the first level boot loader then? Before the kernel boots? Does your keyboard work there?



... I'm not sure what that entails...


----------



## tingo (Apr 3, 2011)

starbase527 said:
			
		

> ... I'm not sure what that entails...



Watching the screen and pressing SPACE when it says "booting kernel in X seconds".


----------

